# Starting next month, insurance through Metromile will be available in CA, IL, WA



## eloso

http://www.csmonitor.com/Business/S...r-mile-insurance-for-drivers.-Enough-coverage

*Uber to offer 'per mile' insurance for drivers. Enough coverage?*

*Uber is teaming with Metromile, which offers pay-per-mile insurance usually marketed to people who don't drive long distances. Uber drivers plug in a Metromile tracking device when they accept a trip, letting the insurer distinguish between miles drivers travel on calls and their personal travel.*

*Uber, the increasingly popular (if consistently controversial) ridesharing service, has struck a deal to make insurance available for at least some of the drivers who use its platform.

The company is teaming with fellow startup Metromile, which offers pay-per-mile insurance usually marketed to people who don't drive long distances. Under the deal, drivers would plug in a Metromile tracking device when they accept a trip. Doing so would let the insurer distinguish between miles drivers travel on calls and their personal travel.

Drivers will get $1 million in primary commercial auto liability coverage through the plan, according to a news release. It was unclear from the release whether Uber will help drivers pay for the insurance.

"Metromile has created an innovative product that responds to the needs of the insurance marketplace," Andrew Macdonald, Uber's regional general manager, said in the release. "Driver partners using Uber's TNC (transportation network company) platform will soon have a new flexible insurance option that is designed specifically for their needs."

Starting next month, insurance through Metromile will be available to Uber driver partners in California, Illinois and Washington.

car insurance for, its drivers - which are technically partners, not employees - has been a sticking point for Uber as it has sought to expand its business.

Because ridesharing services such as Uber and Lyft are so new, the issue of insurance for rideshare drivers has been murky. Laws regulating ridesharing services vary from state to state and city to city.

Most auto insurers frown upon customers with personal insurance using their vehicles commercially. In November, the San Francisco Chronicle uncovered Geico training documents that detailed consequences for customers who drive for ridesharing companies - including nonrenewal and referral to Geico's fraud unit.

Allstate and State Farm have said their policies do not cover ridesharing, as have many smaller insurers.
*


----------



## Moofish

Im going to wait around and see how this goes, wouldn't this just replace Ubers James River policy?

I would still think that personal insurance would not like the semi commercial use of your car, would they offer personal coverage and then more coverage when the device is plugged in?


----------



## eloso

Moofish said:


> Im going to wait around and see how this goes, wouldn't this just replace Ubers James River policy?
> 
> I would still think that personal insurance would not like the semi commercial use of your car, would they offer personal coverage and then more coverage when the device is plugged in?


I agree it's a wait and see what happens when California Assembly Bill 2293 comes into effect in July. I do believe the days of paying for just personal auto insurance are over.


----------



## CJ ASLAN

Another way to take 10-12% of your pay for bullshit insurance.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

CJ ASLAN said:


> Another way to take 10-12% of your pay for bullshit insurance.


POST # / @CJ ASLAN: ♤♡♢♧ IPSE DIXIT
"He said it, himself!"
#The Vortex of Bulls☆☆t! (insurance)


----------



## gman

eloso said:


> Under the deal, drivers would plug in a Metromile tracking device when they accept a trip. Doing so would let the insurer distinguish between miles drivers travel on calls and their personal travel.


Um, don't we basically need extra insurance for the gap period when we are on line but aren't hooked up with a trip? This seems redundant to what Uber already provides.


----------



## Godric

I'm a 8-10 hour a week newbie who has only been around a little over a month so pardon me if i'm missing something. Isn't this a good thing? As I read it I will now be able to use Metromile as my personal insurance on this car and be open about driving for Uber and not hide it from State Farm or whoever you use and they will not drop you. The car I use for UberXL only sits in the garage and gets almost zero use other then Uber so the app is on 99.9% of the time it is used. Did I misunderstand the press release?


----------



## eloso

gman said:


> Um, don't we basically need extra insurance for the gap period when we are on line but aren't hooked up with a trip? This seems redundant to what Uber already provides.


From what I have read on other sites. I believe they will provide the insurance when you are not logged in. 
http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Metromile-aims-to-fill-UberX-s-insurance-gap-6044153.php


----------



## eloso

Godric said:


> I'm a 8-10 hour a week newbie who has only been around a little over a month so pardon me if i'm missing something. Isn't this a good thing? As I read it I will now be able to use Metromile as my personal insurance on this car and be open about driving for Uber and not hide it from State Farm or whoever you use and they will not drop you. The car I use for UberXL only sits in the garage and gets almost zero use other then Uber so the app is on 99.9% of the time it is used. Did I misunderstand the press release?


I do believe you are correct. I do believe this is a good thing. form what I have read also they will provide your personal insurance when not on the app without fear from being dropped.


----------



## gman

eloso said:


> From what I have read on other sites. I believe they will provide the insurance when you are not logged in.
> http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Metromile-aims-to-fill-UberX-s-insurance-gap-6044153.php


Thanks. That article specifically mentions "Period 1", which is where we need the insurance. In fact it made it sound like they would not charge the per mile rate for Periods 2 and 3 when we are on an active trip.


----------



## Acurauber

Found some more specifics about this on the Metromile blog. Interesting they seem to acknowledge there was a coverage gap, which I'm not sure Uber ever did? Regardless, as I read this is a real viable option for California rideshare coverage. I'm with Geico now (have been for years) and honestly the fear of insurance issues has been what has kept me from going active driving --- I signed up/was approved a month or so ago, but told Uber to forget it after getting cold feet based on insurance. This may solve that.

http://blog.metromile.com/blog/2015/1/28/uber-partnership


----------



## eloso

Acurauber said:


> Found some more specifics about this on the Metromile blog. Interesting they seem to acknowledge there was a coverage gap, which I'm not sure Uber ever did? Regardless, as I read this is a real viable option for California rideshare coverage. I'm with Geico now (have been for years) and honestly the fear of insurance issues has been what has kept me from going active driving --- I signed up/was approved a month or so ago, but told Uber to forget it after getting cold feet based on insurance. This may solve that.
> 
> http://blog.metromile.com/blog/2015/1/28/uber-partnership


Yes, this is good. I´m sure other insurance companies will follow as California Assembly Bill 2293 comes into effect in July.


----------



## Acurauber

eloso said:


> Yes, this is good. I´m sure other insurance companies will follow as California Assembly Bill 2293 comes into effect in July.


I'm actually hoping this does just that --- force the hand of other companies to move on it as well. I'd change to Metromile if I decide to start driving and it is the only option, but would much prefer if Geico got in the rideshare market so I could keep my current policy and all the multicar and long term customer discounts that come with it.


----------



## fargonaz

Awesome! Another expense on top of your pay cut, I can hardly wait. :/


----------



## Drive777

fargonaz said:


> Awesome! Another expense on top of your pay cut, I can hardly wait. :/


Yep. I would be more worried about the cost of "per mile" insurance. The more trips you make, the more gas you burn, now the more insurance you consume. Sounds like less incentive to drive with current pay rates and a $1 SRF that's already supposed to pay for this stuff.


----------



## OCBob

Let us say the insurance is $.08 a mile, will Uber charge the customers for this rate? It will be very hard for us to get a lowered insurance on our car as we have put many more miles on it then what we probably reported per year when we were not driving rideshare. If Uber covers this cost then it is a huge step in the right direction for us drivers.


----------



## Just_in

At least for now. It's a Uber only exclusive. Click link, scroll to last comment.

http://blog.metromile.com/blog/2015/1/28/uber-partnership#comments-54b8462fe4b07f864ec66385=


----------



## gman

fargonaz said:


> Awesome! Another expense on top of your pay cut, I can hardly wait. :/


Actually the way I'm reading their blog this would take the place of your current personal insurance. So if you don't drive too many personal miles it could be quite a cost savings.

But it still seems like there are problems with only relying on the Uber insurance whenever you have the app on. I thought there were coverage issues during period 1 where the app is on but you are not on an active trip.


----------



## eloso

Acurauber said:


> Found some more specifics about this on the Metromile blog. Interesting they seem to acknowledge there was a coverage gap, which I'm not sure Uber ever did? Regardless, as I read this is a real viable option for California rideshare coverage. I'm with Geico now (have been for years) and honestly the fear of insurance issues has been what has kept me from going active driving --- I signed up/was approved a month or so ago, but told Uber to forget it after getting cold feet based on insurance. This may solve that.
> 
> http://blog.metromile.com/blog/2015/1/28/uber-partnership


Well Geico now offers insurance specifically for rideshare but only in Virginia for now. You can actually go to https://www.geico.com/getaquote/commercial/ and get a quote with a Virginia zipcode.

I called them up about California and the agent said to call back in a couple of months that they plan to expand to other states soon.


----------



## riChElwAy

trying to comprehend this business model...

top line revenue comes in from passenger, who pays...
$0.90 / mile
$0.18 / minute
$1.00 SRF

average trip seems to be $5 $6 $7

now this is a corporation, a business, with not only investors, but big institutional investors heavily involved

the only purpose here is to make profit on the bottom line

the entities that must make profits to keep it going...
(1) uberX driver
(2) Goldman colonDick Sachs
(3) insurance companies (these guys don't just provide insurance to others for their health)
(4) regulator PUC gets paid % of revenues
(5) who else am i missing?

these entities must all gain $profits$ and if one area fails to make $profits$ then it all goes down the toilet

can we get there using...
$0.90 / mile
$0.18 / minute
$1.00 SRF
(add in the tremendous overhead costs coming from uberX driver)

if the prices shoot up in order to bring profits to all needed entities then the one who gets screwed from the high price is the paying passenger, who might say "F this!" and stop using the service

this is one strange business model

theories anyone?


----------



## KevinH

So this raises quite a few questions:
1. So Uber will notify Metromile of your mileage use during periods 1,2 &3 when Uber coverage is in effect?
2. Metromile coverage will be in effect for all other periods, which they assume is for personal use?
3. What happens to Uber/Lyft drivers, will their Lyft miles be counted as Metromile personal miles and therefor have double coverage and higher than necessary rates?
4. How often is the reporting/premium calculations & billing?
5. Will Metromile cover a driver that accepts a "cash" ride, performing for-hire work but not under the TNC insurance umbrella?
6. Does Metromile coverage essentially prohibit drivers working for other TNC's and unfairly restrain trade?
7. In what states has Uber made its coverage primary for all three periods?

Walkersm?


----------



## jsanabria70

Oh well, if this is a requirement in Illinois I will stop using Uber!


----------



## LAuberX

plug the obd2 capture device into my car after I receive a ping? and unplug it when the ride is done! that alone is a pain in the ass. have you ever plugged something into the obd2 connection under your dashboard above the gas pedal??


----------



## frndthDuvel

LAuberX said:


> plug the obd2 capture device into my car after I receive a ping? and unplug it when the ride is done! that alone is a pain in the ass. have you ever plugged something into the obd2 connection under your dashboard above the gas pedal??


After that newer Metromile thread , I thought I would catch up on previous info and learn a bit more.
From what I read, I thought the time with UBER coverage from the Ping to the completion of the trip to the end of the trip was worked out between UBER/Metromile automatically. Where did you see that the dongle would have to be installed and removed every trip? That would be a no starter right there Finding a safe place to pull over every Ping? Yeah right. UBER would just have to tell them how many daily miles were UBER miles, to be subtracted from total. I imagine billed monthly. Any incident and question of coverage would be doccumented by UBER as all trips are now.

From reading about Metromile it does not sound like they have a ton of money behind them. Yet? And their back end 8 billion insurance company was not identified,(EDIT The national General Company) but it sure would be nice to have less insurance worry. Seems like a no brainer for UBER to buy them. They will need an insurance carrier for their driverless cars after all. Insurance charged to the PAX of course.


----------



## Godric

You are correct. It is automatic. Metromile will bill you your monthly fee + personal and period 1 miles month after month. They misstated..You just plug it in the first time and forget about it.

It's very simple. Plug it in...and they bill you once a month. That's it.

You can go on the dashboard whenever you want and be.

I signed up the first day...I couldn't get my Uber car off my regular insurance policy quick enough.


----------



## frndthDuvel

Godric said:


> You are correct. It is automatic. Metromile will bill you your monthly fee + personal and period 1 miles month after month. They misstated..You just plug it in the first time and forget about it.
> 
> It's very simple. Plug it in...and they bill you once a month. That's it.
> 
> You can go on the dashboard whenever you want and be.
> 
> I signed up the first day...I couldn't get my Uber car off my regular insurance policy quick enough.


How much do you pay per mile?
How much money were you payng a month for your personal insurance
How much with Metromile per month?
Miles with App on no PIng are Metromile billable hours correct?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Godric

*I do XL in Seattle.

This is my policy coverage.

2013 XL type vehicle

99% of my miles on this vehicle are Uber.*

$35.70 per 30 days
($1.19 per day)
+ 5.3¢ per personal mile (you don't pay per mile from ping until drop off)

*Coverage*

Comprehensive
$500 deductible
Collision
$500 deductible
Roadside Assistance
Included
Car Rental Reimbursement
($30/day up to 30 days)
Liability Protection
Injury to Others
$250,000 / $500,000
Property Damage
$100,000
Personal Injury Protection
$10,000
Underinsured Motorist Bodily Injury
$250,000 / $500,000
Underinsured Motorist Property Damage
$10,000

I was paying $600 per year.

After drop I pull over and wait till next ping to keep my payable miles low. Unless in a crap area.


----------



## frndthDuvel

Godric said:


> *I do XL in Seattle.
> 
> This is my policy coverage.
> 
> 2013 XL type vehicle
> 
> 99% of my miles on this vehicle are Uber.*
> 
> $35.70 per 30 days
> ($1.19 per day)
> + 5.3¢ per personal mile (you don't pay per mile from ping until drop off)
> 
> *Coverage*
> 
> Comprehensive
> $500 deductible
> Collision
> $500 deductible
> Roadside Assistance
> Included
> Car Rental Reimbursement
> ($30/day up to 30 days)
> Liability Protection
> Injury to Others
> $250,000 / $500,000
> Property Damage
> $100,000
> Personal Injury Protection
> $10,000
> Underinsured Motorist Bodily Injury
> $250,000 / $500,000
> Underinsured Motorist Property Damage
> $10,000
> 
> I was paying $600 per year.
> 
> After drop I pull over and wait till next ping to keep my payable miles low. Unless in a crap area.


Thank you. They must be hooked up with UBER. They use 3.8 per mile(for some drivers) as their promo. And charge you 5.3! ; )


----------



## Godric

Lol...True.

They go by value of your vehicle. Mine is on the high side.

A Prius might be around that.


----------



## frndthDuvel

Godric said:


> Lol...True.
> 
> They go by value of your vehicle. Mine is on the high side.
> 
> A Prius might be around that.


I just did a quick quote. 
THe same 4.3 percent per mile for the highest coverage possible,
500 deductible. 
newer car, not a prius!,
32.86 per month

Cheaper than my current carrier. My carrier just sent with me my renewal for next month, a statement of Policy Change. Yes, regarding TNC's. So I think I will try it out for at least 6 months. I am sure the major insurance companies see too much money to not try for some of it. 
Though I have to say I am not crazy about the next to real time access to where I am and what speed. Not that I speed but.......
Oh, that was for 2 Drivers as well. I just hope my wife does not have any hidden tickets,and I believe the last fender bender was a while ago.


----------



## Moofish

So If they are tracking my speed, I prob shouldn't go 80 on the freeway anymore in the middle of the night? And no more 5mph over on the streets.

Only issue I see is I would be less likely to offer to carpool friends or go on road trips because I'm paying for miles, but I will need a quote to see if its cheaper than my current policy.


----------



## frndthDuvel

Moofish said:


> So If they are tracking my speed, I prob shouldn't go 80 on the freeway anymore in the middle of the night? And no more 5mph over on the streets.
> 
> Only issue I see is I would be less likely to offer to carpool friends or go on road trips because I'm paying for miles, but I will need a quote to see if its cheaper than my current policy.


Of course our driving patterns are in the cars black box with or without this device. 
The comfort of them knowing I am a TNC driver is worth a bit to me. So even if it was the same price or a bit more, it almost seems like too good to be true. Might as well take one for the Drivers and enroll.

back of the napkin numbers perhaps in all markets where available, 
newer car
4.3 cents per mile
32.86 per month


----------



## Guest

If I think I need and/or want to purchase insurance, so be it.

Tracking device my ass.


----------



## frndthDuvel

mike888 said:


> If I think I need and/or want to purchase insurance, so be it.
> 
> Tracking device my ass.


Well there is one in your phone right? And your car already records speed and braking as well as who knows what. I believe when you are not driving UBER you can disable the gps . If one is a safe driver, the recording of the rides with speed might even support ones portrayal of a ride versus how the PAX described it. To UBER or in court.


----------



## Guest

frndthDuvel said:


> Well there is one in your phone right? And your car already records speed and braking as well as who knows what. I believe when you are not driving UBER you can disable the gps . If one is a safe driver, the recording of the rides with speed might even support ones portrayal of a ride versus how the PAX described it. To UBER or in court.


True about possible documentation. Still not worth being tracked from here to Christmas.


----------



## frndthDuvel

mike888 said:


> True about possible documentation. Still not worth being tracked from here to Christmas.


http://www.lctmag.com/operations/news/108006/geico-insurance-warns-against-covering-tnc-drivers

Other quick perusals shows leaked Geico documents regarding TNC's.

Yeah, I think I will pull my head out of the sand over there, and put it under the sand with The General. Hopefully it will not have to be as deep. I had pretty much had the gap thing burried, until my carrier sent a policy change notice in the mail the other day. No. ignoring that.


----------



## Guest

I hear you. Wish somebody would settle the insurance questions once and for all.

I feel like I need a freaking attorney who wouldn't know either.


----------



## frndthDuvel

Moofish said:


> So If they are tracking my speed, I prob shouldn't go 80 on the freeway anymore in the middle of the night? And no more 5mph over on the streets.
> 
> Only issue I see is I would be less likely to offer to carpool friends or go on road trips because I'm paying for miles, but I will need a quote to see if its cheaper than my current policy.


Just saw that there is no charge after 150 miles a day!
GPS can be turned off
There is no speed or braking recording like Progressive


----------



## frndthDuvel

mike888 said:


> I hear you. Wish somebody would settle the insurance questions once and for all.
> 
> I feel like I need a freaking attorney who wouldn't know either.


I think this is it until more companies, like Geico ,jump in and compete. This is California, for all its faults its consumer protectionism in some areas is fairly good. YMMV


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

frndthDuvel said:


> I think this is it until more companies, like Geico ,jump in and compete. This is California, for all its faults its consumer protectionism in some areas is fairly good. YMMV


POST # 39 /@frndtheDuvel: When we

last discussed Potent Potables, we both
acknowledged GFB's "Palate Wrecker".
You added "Tongue Bender" by God-
Knows-Who yet I couldn't locate that
on either B•••Advocate ot Rate B•••.

Were you being Serious or just blowing
IBUs up my Hang Tens?


----------



## frndthDuvel

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 39 /@frndtheDuvel: When we
> 
> last discussed Potent Potables, we both
> acknowledged GFB's "Palate Wrecker".
> You added "Tongue Bender" by God-
> Knows-Who yet I couldn't locate that
> on either B•••Advocate ot Rate B•••.
> 
> Were you being Serious or just blowing
> IBUs up my Hang Tens?


Buckler not bender. Though after a few you might be prone to bending.

http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/199/7306/


----------



## Moofish

frndthDuvel said:


> Of course our driving patterns are in the cars black box with or without this device.
> The comfort of them knowing I am a TNC driver is worth a bit to me. So even if it was the same price or a bit more, it almost seems like too good to be true. Might as well take one for the Drivers and enroll.
> 
> back of the napkin numbers perhaps in all markets where available,
> newer car
> 4.3 cents per mile
> 32.86 per month


That's not bad, the quote i'm getting is 
$53.94/Month + 7.8c/Mile
a little higher than I would like, wonder why everyone is getting lower rates, 7.8c/mile is a little much.


----------



## lu181

Might be a silly question but since it's per mile what happens if your car is damaged when parked hit and run. Would the base monthly charge cover this


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Just_in said:


> At least for now. It's a Uber only exclusive. Click link, scroll to last comment.
> 
> http://blog.metromile.com/blog/2015/1/28/uber-partnership#comments-54b8462fe4b07f864ec66385=


POST # 17 / Just_in: Thanks for this!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

KevinH said:


> So this raises quite a few questions:
> 1. So Uber will notify Metromile of your mileage use during periods 1,2 &3 when Uber coverage is in effect?
> 2. Metromile coverage will be in effect for all other periods, which they assume is for personal use?
> 3. What happens to Uber/Lyft drivers, will their Lyft miles be counted as Metromile personal miles and therefor have double coverage and higher than necessary rates?
> 4. How often is the reporting/premium calculations & billing?
> 5. Will Metromile cover a driver that accepts a "cash" ride, performing for-hire work but not under the TNC insurance umbrella?
> 6. Does Metromile coverage essentially prohibit drivers working for other TNC's and unfairly restrain trade?
> 7. In what states has Uber made its coverage primary for all three periods?
> 
> Walkersm?


POST # 21 /KevinH: Bison applauds these
Pertinent Questions
and Hasn't Seen where all are answered.


----------



## Beur

Just called for a quote. 

$45 plus $0.064 per mile with $250 deductible 100/300 coverage. 

That works out to a savings for me.


----------



## victorious52

eloso said:


> http://www.csmonitor.com/Business/S...r-mile-insurance-for-drivers.-Enough-coverage
> 
> *Uber to offer 'per mile' insurance for drivers. Enough coverage?*
> 
> *Uber is teaming with Metromile, which offers pay-per-mile insurance usually marketed to people who don't drive long distances. Uber drivers plug in a Metromile tracking device when they accept a trip, letting the insurer distinguish between miles drivers travel on calls and their personal travel.*
> 
> *Uber, the increasingly popular (if consistently controversial) ridesharing service, has struck a deal to make insurance available for at least some of the drivers who use its platform.*
> 
> *The company is teaming with fellow startup Metromile, which offers pay-per-mile insurance usually marketed to people who don't drive long distances. Under the deal, drivers would plug in a Metromile tracking device when they accept a trip. Doing so would let the insurer distinguish between miles drivers travel on calls and their personal travel.*
> 
> *Drivers will get $1 million in primary commercial auto liability coverage through the plan, according to a news release. It was unclear from the release whether Uber will help drivers pay for the insurance.*
> 
> *"Metromile has created an innovative product that responds to the needs of the insurance marketplace," Andrew Macdonald, Uber's regional general manager, said in the release. "Driver partners using Uber's TNC (transportation network company) platform will soon have a new flexible insurance option that is designed specifically for their needs."*
> 
> *Starting next month, insurance through Metromile will be available to Uber driver partners in California, Illinois and Washington.*
> 
> *car insurance for, its drivers - which are technically partners, not employees - has been a sticking point for Uber as it has sought to expand its business.*
> 
> *Because ridesharing services such as Uber and Lyft are so new, the issue of insurance for rideshare drivers has been murky. Laws regulating ridesharing services vary from state to state and city to city.*
> 
> *Most auto insurers frown upon customers with personal insurance using their vehicles commercially. In November, the San Francisco Chronicle uncovered Geico training documents that detailed consequences for customers who drive for ridesharing companies - including nonrenewal and referral to Geico's fraud unit.*
> 
> *Allstate and State Farm have said their policies do not cover ridesharing, as have many smaller insurers.*


forgive me if this has been covered already
but because uber and metromile are partners
i did read that lyft miles will be not covered!
not nice!
and unfortunately i don't have a link, sorry, just in my daily reading


----------



## Beur

victorious52 said:


> forgive me if this has been covered already
> but because uber and metromile are partners
> i did read that lyft miles will be not covered!
> not nice!
> and unfortunately i don't have a link, sorry, just in my daily reading


When I spoke to the rep about Lyft, she did confirm Lyft miles are not covered because they have no way of verifying the amount of miles driven with Lyft.


----------



## Mark in SD

I just signed up with Metromile. It is good to have the piece of mind that I will be covered as a livery driver instead of just crossing my fingers and hoping I could lie with a straight face. I was with about the least expensive insurance company, Wawanesa, and this is just a bit more expensive, not bad enough to make me squeal ;-) I will most likely be less expensive for my second vehicle, as I don't drive it much. 
The online process is painless and fast. You get an immediate email with proof of insurance. Nice.


----------



## Beur

Mark in SD said:


> I just signed up with Metromile. It is good to have the piece of mind that I will be covered as a livery driver instead of just crossing my fingers and hoping I could lie with a straight face. I was with about the least expensive insurance company, Wawanesa, and this is just a bit more expensive, not bad enough to make me squeal ;-) I will most likely be less expensive for my second vehicle, as I don't drive it much.
> The online process is painless and fast. You get an immediate email with proof of insurance. Nice.


With mileage it's only about $100 more expensive per year than Wawanesa. I pay it for peace of mind.


----------



## Mark in SD

I just got off the phone with Metromile. Lyft is not covered at this time, but they do plan on making a deal with Lyft in the future. No time frame announced yet.


----------



## frndthDuvel

Beur said:


> When I spoke to the rep about Lyft, she did confirm Lyft miles are not covered because they have no way of verifying the amount of miles driven with Lyft.


Confirm LYFT miles not covered or paid for?
BTW, most MEtromile CSR's on phone are not agents and can not answer some questions. But an agent returns the call. Maybe without having to call twice.
Yes,LYFT miles are not re-imbursed. MM has only said that LYFT Drivers "may" not be covered in an accident. I find it hard to believe in a California court and with bull dog Insurance Commissioner that they would be able to get out of coverage. It would be hard for them to argue driving a different branded TNC offers more risk. Especially when they are getting paid for those miles as if they were personal miles to provide coverage to a known TNC driver. As in insurance and tax issues, YMMV


----------

